# Farmall C hand crank question



## Kodiak (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello people, first time poster here. I have '48 C that I need a hand crank for. I see some ebay sellers as well as most vendors show them as 13" in length to the first bend. I measured my crank snout to the grill and that length will barely work. I noticed OEM has cranks for the C and Super C that is 17" to the first bend. Can anyone confirm which length I need? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kennyzaher (Nov 19, 2011)

17" sounds right


----------

